# Sherwin Williams Duration vs Benjamin Moore Regal



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll leave the SW vs. BM to those that have used both to tell you the difference. However, semi-gloss on walls and ceiling is WAY too much sheen. Not only will it more-easily show imperfections in the drywall, but it will just look "gross" IMO. 

Ceilings should be flat, or flatter than flat (ceiling paint). Since you are looking across the surface of a ceiling, it is very easy to see imperfections. The flatness of ceiling paint does a better job at hiding them.

Flat is not as good on walls, as it is harder to clean. There are washable flats out there, but I think eggshell is a better choice for somehting you have to wipe down often. If you have something like a kitchen or bath and want the smooth shiny surface, consider satin.

For a closet, a semi-gloss would be acceptable, I suppose.


----------



## sportsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

That makes sense. We could see imperfections in our old house pretty easily. So we will paint the ceiling flat. The walls satin and the trim and doors semi gloss. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok now since im a Ben Moore dealer which do you think im going to recommend  

Benjamin Moore has some advantages. If you are choosing dark colors, I would go with Aura. If you are using lighter-medium colors, Regal. Aura will be the most washable in the darker colors, regardless of the finish you choose. The colorants used are 100% acrylic, so they will resist rubbing off when cleaning. 

Aura link

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...p=public_site/articles/aura_articles/AuraTabs


Duration isnt a bad product, its just older technology. The exterior Duration is excellent ( ive used it ), the interior ( ive not used ), I hear mixed reviews from my contractor customers. Most contractors prefer the Cashmere line over Duration, taking price out of the equation, they like the workability of it better.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Duration would be more equivalent to Ben Moore Aura, not there regal line. We have used duration for years on 100s of interior projects. It is what we normally spec in our proposals unless it is an apartment complex, office, or another structure along those lines. We have always had good results with Duration and yes it is highly scrubbable without burnishing.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> Sherwin Williams Duration would be more equivalent to Ben Moore Aura, not there regal line. We have used duration for years on 100s of interior projects. It is what we normally spec in our proposals unless it is an apartment complex, office, or another structure along those lines. We have always had good results with Duration and yes it is highly scrubbable without burnishing.



Not comparable at all...different technology, and new colorant system


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

NCpaint1 said:


> Ok now since im a Ben Moore dealer which do you think im going to recommend
> 
> Benjamin Moore has some advantages. If you are choosing dark colors, I would go with Aura. If you are using lighter-medium colors, Regal. Aura will be the most washable in the darker colors, regardless of the finish you choose. The colorants used are 100% acrylic, so they will resist rubbing off when cleaning.
> 
> ...


NC. I've never had problems using interior Duration with darker colors or in applying it. They are all good paints. Ben Moore regal, aura and SW Duration.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> NC. I've never had problems using interior Duration with darker colors or in applying it. They are all good paints. Ben Moore regal, aura and SW Duration.


Not saying that they werent :thumbsup: I have good experience with Duration exterior. The interior ive never used, and the contractors that I talk to give mixed reviews. Some like it, some dont.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Back to sportsmom- I agree that too much sheen shows too much , is overkill for wash and looks "cheap", as in no one told her its not great to put much more than eggshell on walls, maybe except in baths or kitchens.
I am a res redo painter of over 30 years, and I do prefer BM over SW, but I know enough painters will like one over the other. 
I use Aura all the time, and actually find it nice to work with . And the feel of the paint on the wall is so much smoother than what I know of SW. 
But you are looking at good paints- so Kudos on you. 
Typical pro work is flat on ceilings ( I use BM Muresco - not cheapest, but does a great job, second choice for less dough would be Super Spec Flat) ,
Matte or eggshell on walls (Regal or Aura) and Satin on trim- I like to use Aura Satin, but painting takes some skills, so being good with them is as much the painter as the paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm gonna be in the mixed review category when it comes to Duration interior. Yes, I love how it goes on the walls, yes it is scrubbable, but sometimes (not always) it has that gritty feel to it after drying. Also, I have had some problems with it covering in the darker colors. Nothing more frustrating for a painter who has to apply THREE coats of a $50 per gallon paint. I'd much rather apply SuperPaint.


----------



## sportsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

I REALLY appreciate everyone's comments. My husband painted our old house and he did a good job. He's NOT an expert though so I want to make his job as easy as possible. I've heard how easy Benjamin Moore is to use. I also don't think I would like the Duration if it leaves a rough finish.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

My personal opinion is Aura and Duration are WAY overpriced. You are still going to have dings, scrapes, scratches and scuff marks even if you painted with epoxy, so go with something that will be cheaper to repaint down the line.


----------



## sportsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

Duration and Benjamin Moore are having sales in Utah. I can get the Regal for $35 a gallon and the Duration for around $32. This is the same price as Behr. I want nice paint and I am hoping it will look good and last for a long time.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

sportsmom said:


> Duration and Benjamin Moore are having sales in Utah. I can get the Regal for $35 a gallon and the Duration for around $32. This is the same price as Behr. I want nice paint and I am hoping it will look good and last for a long time.


Both good products. I dont think you can go wrong with either. Thats a good price on both.


----------



## sportsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

*Regal*

Does anyone know why Benjamin Moore doesn't have their regal paint on their website? Are they dropping the line? Thanks.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I had to go look , because that is news to me. 
They have been slowly turning their paints to the new all acrylic tint system, and now regal is becoming Regal Select. 
*Regal® Select Premium Interior Paint*

The newest in our time-honored line of premium paints, Regal Select has been infused with our cutting-edge waterborne technology for smooth application and long durability. Washable and fade- and mildew-resistant, Regal Select paint always delivers beautiful results you can count on.
See how Regal® has evolved to reach this extraordinary new level of performance.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

sportsmom said:


> Does anyone know why Benjamin Moore doesn't have their regal paint on their website? Are they dropping the line? Thanks.


http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...np=productcatalog/product_pages/paint/prd_549

Its on the left side on the "for your home" section. 4th product down. They still have it, and theres 2 versions now. New technology and old. Regal Select is low VOC, primer & paint, and uses 100% acrylic colorants. Same application properties.


----------



## sportsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like I will be going with regal paint. I'm excited to see if my husband thinks it's easier to use. Thank you to everyone who has answered questions and helped me. I REALLY appreciate it!


----------

